# 2 sets of forge world Black templar terminator shoulder pads



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I have two sets of Black templar terminator shoulder pads from forge world for sale £12 plus postage for the pair , they are new, they are packaged and i will ship to anywhere. postage UK £1.70, EUROPE £2.50 AND Rest of the world £3.
PM me if your interested.


----------

